

Octopress: Create Static Sites with a Full-Featured Framework - eokuma
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/09/octopress-create-static-sites.php

======
mtogo
Octopress is basically a thin layer over Jekyll with some default themes and
example sites included.

